# Giant African land snail eye problem



## missyeliosa (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi, I recently got given some giant African land snails, however one seems to have a problem with its eye/antenna. It was fine initially but now seems unable to fully extend both antennas however it is worse on one of them. Further the base of the antenna seems to be swollen and the eye stalks themselves are bent rather than straight and extended...please help! :/ any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

missyeliosa said:


> Hi, I recently got given some giant African land snails, however one seems to have a problem with its eye/antenna. It was fine initially but now seems unable to fully extend both antennas however it is worse on one of them. Further the base of the antenna seems to be swollen and the eye stalks themselves are bent rather than straight and extended...please help! :/ any advice would be greatly appreciated.


can you post a pic? (try a service like tinypic.com or your favourite one)

no idea what it could be (only thing I know of is a parasite, but I think its probably highly unlikely that's what it is)...intrigued tho...has the problem resolved?


----------

